# Deck flashing



## Sifu (Oct 10, 2012)

Have a real problem getting people to flash decks and porches properly.  Code states the flashing must extend to the surface of the exterior wall covering but as a retro-fit some are trying to remove the 1st deck board and flash out horizontally under it with no flashing between the deck ledger and the un-treated band.  Is that descriptive enough?  I don't have a picture.  I have a several right now who will need to remove the deck (at least far enough to slip the flashing up).  Any other see this type of thing?  Had a guy offer a bribe to turn my head on a completely un-flashed wrap-around today and I figure this will be his "correction".


----------



## tmurray (Oct 11, 2012)

something like what is shown here; http://www.gpe-llc.com/images/Flashing/DeckFlashing/FlashingDeckJoistsExposed.jpg? That is the way CMHC recommends it be done here in Canada. you run your bulk water membrane over the top of the flashing, that runs down to the ledger across the top of it and the you create a drip edge by angling it down somewhat. The only way you would have a problem is if the contractor did not lap the bulk water membrane, you could have water run down behind the flashing, but otherwise there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sifu said:
			
		

> Have a real problem getting people to flash decks and porches properly.  Code states the flashing must extend to the surface of the exterior wall covering but as a retro-fit some are trying to remove the 1st deck board and flash out horizontally under it with no flashing between the deck ledger and the un-treated band.  Is that descriptive enough?  I don't have a picture.  I have a several right now who will need to remove the deck (at least far enough to slip the flashing up).  Any other see this type of thing?  Had a guy offer a bribe to turn my head on a completely un-flashed wrap-around today and I figure this will be his "correction".


You are correct.  There must be flashing between the ledger and the structure then they can do the flashing over the top of the ledger board.


----------



## Sifu (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes, that is the "kick-out" type flashing I see on occasion.  It leaves nothing between the deck ledger and the house band but should prevent water from getting between the two members.  Back in the day I did both-flashed the ledger and provided kick-out flashing.  I don't think the kick-out alone meets the letter of the code but if it meets the intent I could allow it as an alternative to an otherwise big job of trying to retrofit the flashing.


----------



## Darren Emery (Oct 17, 2017)

I would like to resurrect this thread - and ask if anyone has some "best practices" info on deck flashing?  The code doesn't provide much direction, just that approved flashing must be installed.  I'd like to hear what other jurisdictions require, suggest, and approve.  Also - examples of what you don't allow would be helpful as well!


----------

